# 5 month old 55 gallon aquascape



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a picture of my 55 gallon I have had set-up since July. Feel free to comment and let me know what you think works and what doesn't. 









Matt


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

real nice love it


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice! I love it! I wish my 55g looked that good. 


What are your specs (equipment and such)?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Really clean and simple.
What are the tank specs? Fauna, flora, substrate, light, etc?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

55 gallon:
Eco-complete Substrate
Pressurized CO2 with a diy inline reactor connected to a xp3. 
I've got two shop lights with 4 phillips daylight delux bulbs. Two bulbs are overdriven 2X.

Fish: 5 angles, 3 or 4 otos, 5 SAE, 8 neon tetras, 2 black mollies, and 1 peppered cory cat. 
Plants: Anubius nana
Aponogeton crispus
Cherry Leaf Temple - which my angels love to eat for some odd reason. 
Crypt wendtii red+
Dwarf saggitaria
Ludwigia repens 
Moneywort
Rotala indica
Sword Plant - Red leaf
Wisteria
Java Moss
Vals
Broadleaf saggitaria
Anacharis

I have recently switched out the dwarf sag with HC and added some Limnophilia aquatica, and HM. I'll post a pic of that later once the HC fills in a little more. This tank has gone a long way since I started it. I will also pic of the mess in the beginning


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I like it. It is nice to see a well-planted tank without a lot of "hardscape."


----------



## f2eight (Apr 14, 2007)

Tank looks great. Wish my 55g looked that good in such a short amount of time


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! 55's can be hard to 'scape and you've done a superb job of creating depth and balancing textures. Nice job!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are a couple shots a few weeks after I set-up the tank. A lot of change since then.


----------

